# Opening the headlights



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Anyone tried to crack them open yet? Was thinking of doing an hid retrofit and was curious if they had permaseal or not?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Subscribed. I have the factory projectors in my Premier, but the cutoff would be horrible if you just stuck HIDs in. I’d like a true retrofit. And you’d have to do the stock headlights, because there aren’t aftermarket out yet, from what I can see. And the OEMs are over $450 each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

There's 1 set of aftermarket ones with quad hid projectors but they are like $700 and I doubt the output is even that great. I had a look at the headlights and it doesn't look like there would be an easy way to get them apart. The seam of the "glass" to the housing is almost non existent and it doesnt look like there is much glue holding them together. Id imagine whatever they used is for life.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

oem is permaseal


----------

